# Best way to clean the top of your board?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can probably scrape the wax off with a fingernail. If not, try something relatively soft like a plastic kitchen spatula.

As for the dirt and general cleaning, I usually hit mine with some Windex and a rag. Works fine for me.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Haha wow this has been a problem for me too when I wax, and I acutally found a great way to get it all off by accident. After I waxed and had those little crumbs stuck on the top sheet I took off a decal that I hated and after I got it off I dropped it back on the board right on some wax crumbs this time when I peeled it off again all the wax and dirt came off with it and left the top sheet shiny like it was new, so I kept sticking it on and peeling it off and got off everything. so now I just take a strip some good wide tap but something that wont leave behind a glue residue and just keep stick n peeling it over all the wax crumbs till it looses its stickyness, try it out , it works great and takes 2 min.


----------

